# 1970's carb adjustment



## rob in nh (Mar 4, 2015)

hi guys, i have a70 5hp ariens sno blower that i've owned since it was new. i am hoping to start using it again as its been sitting for 5 years or more. i took the carb apart and cleaned it. i got it running but its not right rpms will go up then down then climb again. i was also wondering about the carb adjustments, the air screw on the side and the one under the fuel bowl. thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like you need to clean it again. Usually that "hunting" is a sign it's running lean and on an older adjustable carb like yours that would indicate it's gummed up inside.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

rob in nh said:


> hi guys, i have a70 5hp ariens sno blower that i've owned since it was new. i am hoping to start using it again as its been sitting for 5 years or more. i took the carb apart and cleaned it. i got it running but its not right rpms will go up then down then climb again. i was also wondering about the carb adjustments, the air screw on the side and the one under the fuel bowl. thanks


 
you have to carefully clean the tiny metering holes in the main jet, they are as tiny as a pin, that feeds the idle. they are usually plugged or partially blocked. also every single passage and air bleed must be carefully cleaned out. 

the adjustment to start with is 1.5 turns on main jet and idle mix, but then it has to be tweaked to each engine demands. there's no magic setting. 

you have to turn it while running at idle, then at wide open, and adjust it 

like this


----------

